# Four pounds of jalapenos for my ABT addiction



## crazymoon (Aug 22, 2016)

I hit the local store this weekend and was pleasantly surprised to see big honking jalapenos, These babies were huge !













P1010001.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 22, 2016





   













P1010004.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 22, 2016






Here are the basic ingredients-cream cheese,shredded cheese,bacon and some lil beef sausages.













P1010002.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 22, 2016






I slice my sausages in half and put on top of the cream cheese/shredded cheese mixture.One half slice of bacon on top does the trick for me













P1010005.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 22, 2016





  













P1010006.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 22, 2016






Smoked with alder chips at 225 for about 2.5 hours and these are the tasty results. I even had a few cold ABT's for breakfast this am.













P1010008.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 22, 2016





  













P1010009.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 22, 2016






Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## b-one (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks great! ABT's are tasty in omlets as well!


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 22, 2016)

Cold ABTs for breakfast?

Now your talking my language...













Points-and-More-Points.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 18, 2016






Looks fantastic!


----------



## briggy (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks great!  I also throw them on as a burger topping.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2016)

Great looking ABT's CM!

Point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 23, 2016)

Yum looks great!

Points!


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice looking ABT's!

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh yea, gotta love ABT's !  :yahoo:   Very nice CM !   Ya know what goes good with ABT's ?   Beer & Football...  Are ya ready for some FOOTBALL ?  

:beercheer:


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 28, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Oh yea, gotta love ABT's !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO PACKERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 28, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> GO PACKERS!!!!!!!!! :icon_smile:



They should have a decent year !  Likely be much better season than my team, QB is out AGAIN !


----------



## gary s (Aug 31, 2016)

Man oh Man do those things look good, I love em       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------

